# building very simple router table for Ryobi Plunge



## fds (Feb 4, 2011)

I am totally inexperienced in using my Ryobi plunge router,RE180PL1,:bad: which is too difficult to control, so I need to build a very basic router table. Nothing fancy.Can anyone help with a very simple router table plan? Please.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Do a search and you'll be amazed at what you'll find.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome.
First you need to think about what it is you are having trouble doing with the router hand-held, you might be able to improve your methods and still do it hand-held, or build a table.
A basic table would look something like the picture 1, but you could go even more basic if you wanted. I once clamped a piece of phenolic plate to 2 draws to make a temporary table once. Pic. 2


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If You are looking for a carry along, Check the Magazines. I believe that Popular woodworking along with Wood Magazine have several plans to guild. Also, You can search The topic, and can find it in the Forum! Good woodworking Also Welcome to the forum< Thanks for joining us. The router should slide nice along a template. Or a smooth board clamped to the Table! http://sawdustmaking.com/Router Table/simple_router_table.htm


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome, searching this site will turn up many plans also check peoples signatures I have seen many with links to plans. American woodworker I believe was one place. Although most here will tell you to build your own and I would agree with them after researching tables that meet my desires when I was a teenager my grandfather had a small basic craftsman table that worked great for making the easel I had invented. I have seen ryobi tables like this for under a 100 bucks. Depends on your future plans and needs.


----------



## fds (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanx for the advice. I have gone ahead and constructed a table of sorts. But I am left with this prob:the insert I used was as thin as possible so as to allow a reasonable amount of bit to protrude thru the hole.( 1/4" ply)...anything thinner might have been unable to take the weight of the router. But because of the thinness I now find that I dare not attempt to counter sink the supporting screws, and have ended up with a couple of bolt heads obstructing the smooth surface of the top.Is there a solution that will still permit the bit to protrude sufficiently to do it's job? Thane in advance and fir the kind welcome.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Idea*



fds said:


> Thanx for the advice. I have gone ahead and constructed a table of sorts. But I am left with this prob:the insert I used was as thin as possible so as to allow a reasonable amount of bit to protrude thru the hole.( 1/4" ply)...anything thinner might have been unable to take the weight of the router. But because of the thinness I now find that I dare not attempt to counter sink the supporting screws, and have ended up with a couple of bolt heads obstructing the smooth surface of the top.Is there a solution that will still permit the bit to protrude sufficiently to do it's job? Thane in advance and fir the kind welcome.


Have You thought of any alternative attachment thoughts? Would it work to cut two half circles out of 1/2 in plywood? If You attached 1/2 in. collars underneath the router which are attached with screws from the top, You could have a bit longer screw holding the router in place, and add strengh to the router table set-up!


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

Gav-did you make that drawing with Sketch Up?

KR


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> Gav-did you make that drawing with Sketch Up?
> 
> KR


No I didn't, but I could do it in a flash. It doesn't take long to get the hang of sketchup.
Here's a desk I'm about to make for my wife.


----------



## Router Newbie (Jun 12, 2011)

Firstly, welcome FDS to the forum. 
Gav, like FDS I am also new to routing so I was interested in your simple design for the router table. But tell me, does this mean climbing under the table to make the depth adjustments at each stage?


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Hi all. At the moment i intend to build a router table for my ryobi ert-1150n plunge router. Actually it was planned to go into the ryobi ets 1526al table saw but I cannot figure out how it can be attached! However one question always pops up and that's how do you keep the router on when it is mounted under a table?!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

fds said:


> I am totally inexperienced in using my Ryobi plunge router,RE180PL1,:bad: which is too difficult to control, so I need to build a very basic router table. Nothing fancy.Can anyone help with a very simple router table plan? Please.


Although I write this post in June, and you started the thread in Feb., please allow me to welcome you to the Router Forums, the most open, friendly, informative woodworking site on the internet. 

I am surprised that no one has suggested the Oak-Park Router Table for you. The table is pricey, as is everything from Oak-Park, but quite often you get what you pay for. I cannot see that they have a baseplate for your particular router, although they list other Ryobi routers. It is similar to the one drawn by Gav.

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Router Newbie said:


> Firstly, welcome FDS to the forum.
> Gav, like FDS I am also new to routing so I was interested in your simple design for the router table. But tell me, does this mean climbing under the table to make the depth adjustments at each stage?


Stan, Please allow me to interrupt. If you were to use an Oak-Park type router table, the router is attached to a removable baseplate, so changing depth adjustment requires only that you pull the router-baseplate out of the table. If you have access to the Router Workshop TV series, or any of the videos, you will see the process many times. What router do you use?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The table is very easy to build. two pieces of the chipboard cut to Your dimensions, cover the substrate with Formica and a table to fix it to. Much cheaper. just as good, Much shorter wait to begin! My Opinion


----------

